# llvm port cannot find python3 on the system



## Pegasus711 (Dec 15, 2019)

I am trying to build qemu-devel from source so I go:

`/usr/ports/emulator/qemu-devel/ # make config-recursive && make -DBATCH install clean`

it goes on until it fails here:

```
===>  llvm80-8.0.1_3 needs Python 3.6 at least, but 2.7 was specified.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm80
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-libs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/qemu-devel
```

python 3 is already present on the system and is the default one


```
aijazbaig1@bsdpiper11:~ % which python
/usr/local/bin/python
aijazbaig1@bsdpiper11:~ % /usr/local/bin/python --version
Python 3.6.9
```

Does anyone know what's causing this and how to fix it?


----------



## trev (Dec 16, 2019)

You need to build llvm80 by itself first: `cd /usr/ports/devel/llvm80/ && make install`. There's a dependency of /usr/ports/emulator/qemu-devel  which is demanding Python 2.7 which is EOL real soon now and that is causing the llvm80 build to fail.


----------



## Pegasus711 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yep. That's exactly what I did to fix that. In fact had to do that for a couple of more ports separately. So now qemu is installed. I am now concerned with running Linux via QEMU


----------

